# Replacing Bermuda with Zoysia



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

I have a Bermuda lawn, sodded this past May 2018. It's not doing well, likely I think because a couple large areas get 2.5 hours sun + 3 hours dappled shade (depending on the definition of dappled). My mistake.

I'm thinking of switching out to Zoysia. Question is what is the least painful way to go about this? Anyone have experience here?

Thanks!!


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I'd suggest Roundup first and repeat several times (with fulisade....spelling?) Over a month period. I didn't on my first section 5 years ago, and some has managed to survive and it mocks me now with it's different color. Most wouldn't care but most us here have higher expectations.

Iriasj2009 and Movingshrub have journals that give great detail on the blow by blow on getting a clean slate.

Be the first one here....put down Trinity (L1F)


----------



## Gregau33 (Apr 15, 2018)

I've had both grass types and currently have a very thick empire zoysia lawn. I don't want to be a downer, but the zoysia is not going to do well with only 3 hours of sun per day. I just don't want you to get your hopes up thinking Zoysia will do better than the Bermuda you currently have. Three hours a day of sun with any grass type is just going to be a slow death for any variety.

I'd try to target the problem so that you can get some more light to the turf. I know some things are out of your control like fences, neighbors trees, hoa guidelines and even your own house causing the shade issues. But thinning out (or removing) trees will definitely help.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

I glossed over the est light. Tough for most, is the house in a forest? Back to movingshrub ....his thread, light meter for more facts


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Texas_Bermuda I have zoysia, and it does great with six hours of sunlight, but will be hanging on by a thread at three. Diamond zoysia might be an option, but could also be an expensive failed experiment. As I mentioned in your other thread, St Augustine is still your best hope without working in substantially more sunlight.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Argh. Okay message received. I don't want augustine, zoysia won't be any better, have to make the bermuda work. Which means cutting down neighbors trees under the cover of night. My house and trees on the rear yard line for a narrow alley for the sun passing overhead. I'm not turning my home into a 1 story, so neighbors trees gots to go. This will be an interesting conversation. Maybe tell him I want to plant evergreens, he just won't know they're dwarfs. Mwahaha.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Ferns? Ivy? Mondo Grass? Slate? Flagstone? Mulch? Patio? Xeriscape? Pine needles? Swingset? Horseshoe pit? Vegetable garden?

Dang, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Get a DLI meter. Way cheaper than replacing with someone else that won't work either.

What bermuda cultivar do you have now?
If you want to get a good solid kill, glyphosate fluazifop, and triclopyr, this season, and again in the spring to pick off whatever still survived.

You can do it all in one season if you want but better results over two seasons.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Its celebration as far I'm told by the landscaper, but I'm trying to get the supplier to confirm.


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Texas_Bermuda said:


> Its celebration as far I'm told by the landscaper, but I'm trying to get the supplier to confirm.


I would put money on tif419. Celebration has a very blue color and the shoots in your pic appear to be to fine (419 is much finer than Celebration) as well.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Theres tons of sod farms around the Houston-Austin area. I think their main bermuda is 419 though they may grow Celebration. Id say odds are high its 419 unless you asked for Celebration.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

The seller has celebration, tif and tiftuf. Here's a pic of a runner.


----------



## jayhawk (Apr 18, 2017)

Vote it's 419 or tuf


----------



## Iriasj2009 (Feb 15, 2017)

Definitely not Celebration from those pics


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

Dang. I thought the landscaper was cutting corners. looks like I'll try replacing the TIF with some celebration sod this fall. Will take up the sod next weekend see if I have any other bugs under there.

Best chemicals for grubs and other subsoil insects that I can put down now?


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

What is tilting you towards celebration?


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

@Texas_Bermuda Celebration is great in shade FOR BERMUDA, but unfortunately it won't do well in the limited sunlight you have described.


----------



## Movingshrub (Jun 12, 2017)

Get a light meter. Save your self doing this again when you get the wrong type of grass twice.


----------



## Texas_Bermuda (Sep 1, 2018)

With some aggressive pruning of my neighbors trees I can get that area to 5 hours of constant sun. Celebration in those conditions is better than going giant mulched bed for my use. I'll take the limbs down first and see where that leaves me.


----------



## LowCountryCharleston (Jun 21, 2018)

dfw_pilot said:


> Ferns? Ivy? Mondo Grass? Slate? Flagstone? Mulch? Patio? Xeriscape? Pine needles? Swingset? Horseshoe pit? Vegetable garden?
> 
> Dang, I'm out of ideas.


Let's keep this going..... Bocce Ball, Who's Next?


----------



## slomo (Jun 22, 2017)

Slip-and-slide

slomo


----------

